# r/o water and CalMag



## TangieDank (Feb 4, 2015)

into week 5 of flowering and no signs of deficiency's yet. do i need to add Calmag with my r/o water (promix) ? the nuts are advance nutrients sensi bloom .


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Feb 4, 2015)

I believe you would want to add it in from now till flush. 

Maybe someone else could chime in. I know they really use it from about 3-6 weeks and beyond.


----------



## skyhighatrist (Feb 4, 2015)

5 weeks flower since flip or 5 weeks flower since first flower pistils show? Not the ones at the nodes that just show sex but proper hairs for the buds.


----------



## skyhighatrist (Feb 4, 2015)

If its the first one and you haven't seen any signs of deficiency by now then I'd carry on doing what you're doing. Adding more when you don't really need it can lock out other nutrients and cause all kinds of issues. Keep it simple and don't fix what isn't broken.


----------



## TangieDank (Feb 4, 2015)

5 weeks since flip . right on


----------

